# Hot Water Bottle when Pregnant



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi

I am having a panic attach as I have been told that I should not be using a hot water bottle at 6 weeks pregnant as it can be harmful  .  I never put the bottle on my stomach - only on my legs and feet as a way of warming up due to all the cold weather.

Please can you advise??

Marie


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

don't panic  

Its all to do with increasing your temperature and you have done the right thing by not putting a hot water bottle on your tummy. Just be careful not to make it too hot.

Take care x


----------



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks - you have put my mind at reast a little (one less thing to worry about  )

Marie


----------

